# How to resurrect an old TUG id?



## als99 (Oct 18, 2006)

I was a TUG member a few years ago. I would like to resurrect my old id. Problem is I don't remember the id. However I still maintain the old email address. How can I find out what the old id was?


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 19, 2006)

Click on the Contact BBS Admin link below and send us a message giving whatever information you can about the old account so that we can try to find it.

FWIW - looking up the email address you used when you registered here as als99 came up empty.


----------



## JMSH (Oct 19, 2006)

Can anyone at TUG tell me why under the name JMSH is shows as "guest" I have been a member of TUG for over 1 year?


----------



## Dave M (Oct 19, 2006)

JMSH -

You must make the change from "Guest" to "TUG Member" yourself. See this link for instructions on how to do it.

FYI, most questions involving the BBS can be answered by one of the Troubleshooting help threads, such as the linked one, located at the top of the list of topics for the TUG BBS forum.


----------



## JMSH (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank you, mission accomplished!


----------

